# Dosia's poor face



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

so the boys were playing out back and Dosia got hurt.  he war running after Marley and not watching where he was going and tripped over a flower pot. When he fell he hit the side of his face on a shopping cart basket we have out there and he tore his face on one of the slats. I feel so bad for not moving the basket to the other part of the yard. I never thought this would happen. I've been cleaning it out and putting anti infection cream on it but it looks like he's gunna have a scar now my poor boy. Here's a few pics do you guys think it's gunna be a bad scar?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww poor boy!!! Did he even notice? LOL Or did it hurt you more than it hurt him? Helena once hit her head on the corner of the coffee table it made a loud thud and she just kept on going! Thankfully it didn't cut her.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

get some nu stock for it once the wound is healed. it will at least shrink the size of the scar. poor guy! it looks like a big ouchy. these guys are not always the most agile i have noticed they are too much go go go than look where they are going. Peanut trips like once a week when he is playing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys and no he didn't even notice he was still trying to play lol.
Will his hair grow back over it?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

it might if you get him to heal up cleanly no infection or anything and you get him to leave the nu-stock alone. i think it should cover most of the scar..you may still have a little scar with no hair. imo as long as you stay on it it should heal nicely.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok thank you.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good job on the quick wound care mama! I agree with the Nu Stock. Just be careful not to get that stuff on any of your silver jewelry! It turned Andrew's silver chain to black!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Good job on the quick wound care mama! I agree with the Nu Stock. Just be careful not to get that stuff on any of your silver jewelry! It turned Andrew's silver chain to black!


How weird I don't usually wear braclets but I will take my rings off thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah and do it outside it stinks like sulfur. its kinda funny though when it dries it looks like bees pollenated on the dog


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo has gotten tons of scratches like this,
generally on his thighs, but he once got on like this on his neck.
And it went away all the way and the hair grew right back.
maybe there is a scar under the hair but I can't tell.
Good job being such a good mommy!
He'll be alright


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you guys so much I feel like  about it though


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well don't.
As a mommy you can't stop everything from happening.
and he's still playing.
He probably did it on purpose so you would feel sorry and treat him like a prince for a couple days lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if your lucky the hair will grow back a different color LOL. Peanut had to get a bandage for tearing up his paws. well when the hair grew back the fur came back white....so on one of his feet his has this tiny white patch of fur that was previously tan lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea i agree with what Michelle said! Poor Dosia!!! Belle scars easily, but Rudi has gotten scratches on her face before and they healed up and you can't even tell anymore, so maybe his hair will grow back over it, but it will take a long while


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh ok you know I was just thinking about it and Jon was saying Sweet Pea had some scratches that the hair grew back white too. lol He's gunna have more white on his face lol. Thank you all for the input.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ouch, poor baby! HUGS!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It doesn't look so bad from the pics. My baby has multiple scars all over, not sure from what(He was a rescue from the pound) But I have an idea, and it's not pretty. :/


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aw poor Dosia ... ~smooches all over his face~


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> How weird I don't usually wear braclets but I will take my rings off thanks for the heads up.


I would wear some disposable rubber gloves too!! The stuff really smells!!!


----------

